
Playing Pacman with gestures using Python and OpenCV - vipul20
https://medium.com/@vipul_sharma/playing-pacman-with-gestures-python-opencv-f498306b24fa
======
shashank98
this is awesome ! :)

~~~
vipul20
Thanks :)

